

Microsoft Mugged over VC-1 licensing terms (2007) - ZeroGravitas
http://blog.mediacoderhq.com/microsoft-mugged-over-vc-1-codec-patent-terms/

======
Terretta
Looks like badly formatted blog spam taken word-for-word from:

[http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/04/14/microsoft_vc-1_codec...](http://www.theregister.co.uk/2007/04/14/microsoft_vc-1_codec_analysis/)

~~~
ZeroGravitas
That was the half-remembered article I was looking for, but Google offered
this up first. Can someone edit the link?

------
ZeroGravitas
An old story but submitted for those who might be wondering why Microsoft
isn't using their own codec for HTML5 video in IE9.

